# Bindweed - is it poisonous???



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

So we try to let the girls free range a little each day. We have a lot of bindweed in the garden and they have eaten some. Is it poisonous? I try to let them have some greens each day as well as the free ranging, so thought i would see if i could give them this??

We are also giving them all the grass cuttings when its done, plus maybe spinach, kale etc.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Bindweed can be used as a herbal remedy so it should be ok.


----------

